# عاريا حافي القدمين !!!!



## DanD (22 يوليو 2010)

[q-bible] 
1 وفي السنة التي أوفد فيها سرجون ملك أشور ترتان رئيس جيشه إلى أشدود وحاربها وقهرها، 
2 تكلم الرب على لسان إشعياء بن آموص قائلا: «اذهب واخلع المسوح عن حقويك، وانزع حذاءك من قدميك». ففعل كذلك ومشى عاريا حافيا. 
3 وقال الرب: «كما مشى عبدي إشعياء عاريا حافيا لمدة ثلاث سنوات علامة وآية على المصائب التي سأنزلها بمصر وكوش، 
4 هكذا يقود ملك أشور أسرى مصر وكوش صغارا وكبارا، عراة حفاة بأقفية مكشوفة، عارا لمصر. 
5 عندئذ يفزع الفلسطينيون الذين اعتمدوا على كوش رجائهم ومصر فخرهم. 
[/q-bible]

نبي من الله مشي قدام الناس عاريا لمدة 3 سنوات ..!!!!!!

لية ربنا خلة نبي من انبيياءة يمشي عاري حافي قدام الناس لمدة 3 سنوات ..؟؟؟​


----------



## minatosaaziz (22 يوليو 2010)

حرام عليكي مرجعتيش  للتفاسير فوق وريحتي دماغك :
لو عرفتي ايه اللبس اليهودي وايه المسوح . يبقى هتفهمي.
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Isaiah/20
ببساطة :المسح ده اللباس الخارجي حاجة زي الجاكيت. أو الروب والحذاء ده الشبشب أو الصندل . ولما يخلع حد الحاجتين دول (حسب العرف اليهودي) يبقى عريان وحافي.
ومعتقدش أن فيه مشكلة لما حد من 2700 سنة يفضل 3 سنين من غير روب أو شبشب.


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يوليو 2010)

> نبي من الله مشي قدام الناس عاريا لمدة 3 سنوات ..!!!!!!
> 
> لية ربنا خلة نبي من انبيياءة يمشي عاري حافي قدام الناس لمدة 3 سنوات ..؟؟؟


*طيب مانتى جايبة الاجابة فى النص *
كما مشى عبدي إشعياء عاريا حافيا لمدة ثلاث سنوات علامة وآية على المصائب التي سأنزلها بمصر وكوش، 
*ونزودك بالتفاسير ايضا *
* 	[font=&quot]أراد الله أن يحرك مشاعر شعبه ويغير قلوبهم ويؤنبهم على اتكالهم على مصر وكوش لذا طلب من نبيَّه أن يمشي أمام الشعب عريانًا حافي القدمين لمدة ثلاث سنوات ليكون هو نفسه نبوة عما سيحل بمصر وكوش حين يسبيهما آشور ويقود عُظمائهما للسبي عبيدًا عراة حفاة الأقدام ومكشوفي الأستاه**..  	[font=&quot]صار إشعياء نفسه آية وأعجوبة [3] يستهزىء به كل ناظريه من أجل ما حلّ به، وذلك لأجل خلاص شعبه ومنعهم من الاتكال على فرعون مصر. [/font]
*[/font]


----------



## crusader (22 يوليو 2010)

[Q-BIBLE] *2فى ذلك الوقت* تكلم الرب على لسان إشعياء بن آموص قائلا:"اذهب واخلع المسوح عن حقويك، وانزع حذاءك من قدميك». ففعل كذلك ومشى عاريا حافيا"[/Q-BIBLE]
*التفسير:*

*المسوح هو: ثوب فضفاض خارجي لونه داكن و هو خشن الملمس يرتديه المشيعين في الجنازات و يرتديه الأنبياء و يثبت علي الخصر بواسطة حزام*

*[Q-BIBLE] 31 وَأَمَرَ دَاوُدُ يُوآبَ وَسَائِرَ الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي مَعَهُ قَاِئلاً: «مَزِّقُوا ثِيَابَكُمْ وَارْتَدُوا الْمُسُوحَ، وَالْطِمُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ نَوْحاً عَلَى أَبْنَيْرَ». وَكَانَ دَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ يَمْشِي خَلْفَ النَّعْشِ. [/Q-BIBLE]*

*[Q-BIBLE]
" 4 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَعْتَرِي الْخِزْيُ كُلَّ نَبِيٍّ كَاذِبٍ يَتَنَبَّأُ مِنْ رُؤْيَاهُ، وَلاَ يَرْتَدِي مُسُوحَ الشَّعْرِ لِيَكْذِبَ." زكريا 13:4
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE] 8 فَأَجَابُوهُ: «إِنَّهُ رَجُلٌ كَثِيفُ الشَّعْرِ مُتَنَطِّقٌ بِحِزامٍ مِنْ جِلْدٍ حَوْلَ حَقْوَيْهِ». فَقَالَ: «إِنَّهُ حَتْماً إِيلِيَّا التَّشْبِيُّ». [/Q-BIBLE]

أستخدم لفظ "عاريا" naked و ليس لفظ "غير متغطي"uncovered" و ذلك يشير أنه خلع المسح فقط و ليس السترة الداخلية
[Q-BIBLE]7 فَقَالَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ، لِبُطْرُسَ: «إِنَّهُ الرَّبُّ!» وَكَانَ بُطْرُسُ عُرْيَاناً، فَمَا إِنْ سَمِعَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الرَّبُّ، حَتَّى تَسَتَّرَ بِرِدَائِهِ، وَأَلْقَى نَفْسَهُ فِي الْمَاءِ سَابِحاً.
[/Q-BIBLE]
أي أنه كان في السفينة خالعا ملابسه الخارجية لكي لا تبتل و لكن سترته الداخلية عليه لأنه لا أحد يصطاد عاريا تماما أمام الناس

و بما أن أشعياء كان تقريبا هذا المسح كل ما يمتلكه كنبي فهذا كان أشارة لتجريد مصر من ممتلكاتها لأذلالها*


----------



## DanD (23 يوليو 2010)

طيب اجابتكم كلها واحدة حبيت اقتبس اجابة شمس الحق 

*



طيب مانتى جايبة الاجابة فى النص 
كما مشى عبدي إشعياء عاريا حافيا لمدة ثلاث سنوات علامة وآية على المصائب التي سأنزلها بمصر وكوش، 
ونزودك بالتفاسير ايضا 
[font=&quot]أراد الله أن يحرك مشاعر شعبه ويغير قلوبهم ويؤنبهم على اتكالهم على مصر وكوش لذا طلب من نبيَّه أن يمشي أمام الشعب عريانًا حافي القدمين لمدة ثلاث سنوات ليكون هو نفسه نبوة عما سيحل بمصر وكوش حين يسبيهما آشور ويقود عُظمائهما للسبي عبيدًا عراة حفاة الأقدام ومكشوفي الأستاه.. [font=&quot]صار إشعياء نفسه آية وأعجوبة [3] يستهزىء به كل ناظريه من أجل ما حلّ به، وذلك لأجل خلاص شعبه ومنعهم من الاتكال على فرعون مصر. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**




[/font]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*[/font]

*يعني الرب علامة علي الي هينزلوا خلة نبي من انبياءة مشي عاري قداام الناس !!*

*يعني عشان الناس بهدل نبية قدامهم؟؟*​


----------



## crusader (23 يوليو 2010)

dand قال:


> طيب اجابتكم كلها واحدة حبيت اقتبس اجابة شمس الحق
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أي جزء من كلمة لم يكن عاريا أنت لا تفهميه؟؟؟؟؟
المسوح اللبس الخارجي أوكي ذي الجاكت كدة و أرتداه الأنبياء فهو يشير الي تجريد أشعياء مما يملك كما سيحدث للمصريين
و لم تكن ثلاث سنوات متصلة بل علي فترات
ردي علي الأستشهادات الكتابية اللي أنا جبتها


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2010)

dand قال:


> *يعني الرب علامة علي الي هينزلوا خلة نبي من انبياءة مشي عاري قداام الناس !!*​
> 
> *يعني عشان الناس بهدل نبية قدامهم؟؟*​


 

*من صفات النبي الحقيقي *

*أن يفعل ما يقوله له الله ... دون الإعتبار لرأي الناس *

*فالنبي يُصغي لما يقوله الله ويفعله ... لأنه يُسر بتتميم كلام الله *

*ليس عند النبي ( بهدله ) لأن نفسه ليست ثمينه عنده ... بل مشيئة الله *
اعمال الرسل 20 : 24 
وَلَكِنَّنِي *لَسْتُ أَحْتَسِبُ لِشَيْءٍ* *وَلاَ نَفْسِي ثَمِينَةٌ عِنْدِي* حَتَّى *أُتَمِّمَ* بِفَرَحٍ *سَعْيِي* *وَالْخِدْمَةَ* الَّتِي أَخَذْتُهَا مِنَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ لأَشْهَدَ بِبِشَارَةِ نِعْمَةِ اللهِ. 

​


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2010)

dand قال:


> ​
> *الي يفكروا فية الناس*​
> 
> 
> *... كلام النساء بقي *​*صح .؟؟*​


 

*الناس تفكر وتقول ما تريد ... لكن مشيئة الله تثبت *

*لقد تهاون الناس في موضوع خلاصهم أيام نوح وقالوا ما قالوا *

*لكن الطوفان أتي كما قال الرب ... ومات كل ذي جسد ولم ينفع الناس كلامهم *
تكوين : 7
1 *وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِنُوحٍ*: «ادْخُلْ انْتَ وَجَمِيعُ بَيْتِكَ الَى الْفُلْكِ لانِّي ايَّاكَ رَايْتُ بَارّا لَدَيَّ فِي هَذَا الْجِيلِ. 
4 لانِّي بَعْدَ سَبْعَةِ ايَّامٍ ايْضا *امْطِرُ عَلَى الارْضِ* ارْبَعِينَ يَوْما وَارْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً. *وَامْحُو عَنْ وَجْهِ الارْضِ* كُلَّ قَائِمٍ عَمِلْتُهُ». 
5 *فَفَعَلَ نُوحٌ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا امَرَهُ بِهِ الرَّبُّ. 
*19 *وَتَعَاظَمَتِ* الْمِيَاهُ كَثِيرا جِدّا عَلَى الارْضِ فَتَغَطَّتْ جَمِيعُ الْجِبَالِ الشَّامِخَةِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ كُلِّ السَّمَاءِ. 
21 *فَمَاتَ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ* كَانَ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ مِنَ الطُّيُورِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ وَالْوُحُوشِ وَكُلُّ الزَّحَّافَاتِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَزْحَفُ عَلَى الارْضِ *وَجَمِيعُ النَّاسِ*. 

​*نوح عمل ما قاله الرب ولم يسمع لكلام الناس *

*فعاش نوح ........ ومات جميع الناس *

*إذاً كلام الناس يجلب الموت *

*وكلام الرب يعطي حياة *


----------



## crusader (24 يوليو 2010)

( عري ) من ثيابه عريا وعرية *تجرد منها* فهو عار و*عريان*  ((المعجم الوسيط))

أي أن أطلاق لقب عريان يعني تجرد من الملابس و قد تجرد أشعياء من المسوح مع أبقاء السترة الداخلية


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2010)

crusader قال:


> ( عري ) من ثيابه عريا وعرية *تجرد منها* فهو عار و*عريان* ((المعجم الوسيط))
> 
> أي أن أطلاق لقب عريان يعني تجرد من الملابس و قد تجرد أشعياء من المسوح مع أبقاء السترة الداخلية


 

*أخي العزيز *

*نحن ُنناقش المضمون وهدف الحدث ... وليس تفاصيل الحدث *


----------



## crusader (24 يوليو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *أخي العزيز *
> 
> *نحن ُنناقش المضمون وهدف الحدث ... وليس تفاصيل الحدث *


 
*المضمون:*
*سؤال: هل الأسير يكون مكرما من أعدائه؟؟؟*
*الأجابة: لأ يكون مذلولا*
*كيف يعبر أشعياء للشعب عن أذلال المصريين و أنهم سيأخذوا أسري؟؟*
*بأن يسير بين شعبه كما يجب أن يمشي المصريين أذلاء و كدليل علي أذلالهم فقد صاروا عبرة للأمم* 
[q-bible]*كوش قوتها مع مصر وليست نهاية فوط ولوبيم كانوا معونتك. هي أيضا قد مضت إلى المنفى بالسبي وأطفالها حطمت في راس جميع الأزقة وعلى أشرافها القوا قرعة وجميع عظمائها تقيدوا بالقيود. أنت أيضا تسكرين تكونين خافية أنت أيضا تطلبين حصنا بسبب العدو [ناحوم 3:9,10][/*q-bible]
*عندما وقف أشعياء وسط شعبه كالأسير أوضح لهم هذه النبؤة لكي لا يتكلوا علي مصر و كوش لأن ملكهم الي زوال و ستحل بهم المصائب التي ستجعلهم عبرة*
[q-bible]*آية (5) فيرتاعون ويخجلون من اجل كوش رجائهم ومن اجل مصر فخرهم.[أشعياء 20:5] *[/q-bible]
*هل ينفع الكلام مع الشعب الأسرائيلي أيام أشعياء ولا لازم يستخدم أسلوب أكثر وضوحا كما فعله أشعياء ؟؟؟*
[q-bible]
*آية (3) الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه أما إسرائيل فلا يعرف شعبي لا يفهم. [أشعياء 1:3]*
[/q-bible]
*أذا كان شعب لا يفهم كلام الله فأعطاهم الله الأعلان الهام بأن لا يتكلوا علي مصر و كوش بطريقة أكثر وضوحا و لا يوجد أي مانع في البهدلة في مقابل أن توصل رسالة الله*

*يونان قضي في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام*
*أبراهيم كان سيذبح أبنه*
*المسيح ذات نفسه عاني كثيرا سواء لكي يعلم أو ليتمم الفداء*
*التلاميذ أستشهدوا جميعا عدا يوحنا *
*طاب بصي أيه اللي أتعمل في بولس الرسول و البهدلة اللي أتبهدلها لأجل كلمة الله و بصي معياره للخادم الجيد*
*[q-bible]

23 وَإِنْ كَانُوا خُدَّامَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَتَكَلَّمُ كَأَنِّي فَقَدْتُ صَوَابِي، فَأَنَا مُتَفَوِّقٌ عَلَيْهِمْ: فِي الأَتْعَابِ أَوْفَرُ مِنْهُمْ جِدّاً، فِي الْجَلْدَاتِ فَوْقَ الْحَدِّ، فِي السُّجُونِ أَوْفَرُ جِدّاً، فِي التَّعَرُّضِ لِلْمَوْتِ أَكْثَرُ مِرَاراً. 
 24 مِنَ الْيَهُودِ تَلَقَّيْتُ الْجَلْدَ خَمْسَ مَرَّاتٍ، كُلَّ مَرَّةٍ أَرْبَعِينَ جَلْدَةً إِلاَّ وَاحِدَةً. 
 25 ضُرِبْتُ بِالْعِصِيِّ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ. رُجِمْتُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ مَرَّةً. تَحَطَّمَتْ بِيَ السَّفِينَةُ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ. قَضَّيْتُ فِي عَرْضِ الْبَحْرِ يَوْماً بِنَهَارِهِ وَلَيْلِهِ. 
 26 سَافَرْتُ أَسْفَاراً عَدِيدَةً؛ وَوَاجَهَتْنِي أَخْطَارُ السُّيُولِ الْجَارِفَةِ، وَأَخْطَارُ قُطَّاعِ الطُّرُقِ، وَأَخْطَارٌ مِنْ بَنِي جِنْسِي، وَأَخْطَارٌ مِنَ الأُمَمِ، وَأَخْطَارٌ فِي الْمُدُنِ، وَأَخْطَارٌ فِي الْبَرَارِي، وَأَخْطَارٌ فِي الْبَحْرِ، وَأَخْطَارٌ بَيْنَ إِخْوَةٍ دَجَّالِينَ. 
 27 وَكَمْ عَانَيْتُ مِنَ التَّعَبِ وَالْكَدِّ وَالسَّهَرِ الطَّوِيلِ، وَالْجُوعِ وَالْعَطَشِ وَالصَّوْمِ الْكَثِيرِ، وَالْبَرْدِ وَالْعُرْيِ. 
 28 وَفَضْلاً عَنْ هَذِهِ الْمَخَاطِرِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ، يَزْدَادُ عَلَيَّ الضَّغْطُ يَوْماً بَعْدَ يَوْمٍ، إِذْ أَحْمِلُ هَمَّ جَمِيعِ الْكَنَائِسِ. 
 29 أَهُنَالِكَ مَنْ يَضْعُفُ وَلاَ أَضْعُفُ أَنَا، وَمَنْ يَتَعَثَّرُ وَلاَ أَحْتَرِقُ أَنَا؟ 
 30 إِنْ كَانَ لاَبُدَّ مِنَ الافْتِخَارِ، فَإِنِّي سَأَفْتَخِرُ بِأُمُورِ ضَعْفِي. 
 31 وَيَعْلَمُ اللهُ ، أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ، الْمُبَارَكُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَكْذِبُ: 
 32 فَإِنَّ الْحَاكِمَ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَارِثُ عَلَى وِلاَيَةِ دِمَشْقَ، شَدَّدَ الْحِرَاسَةَ عَلَى مَدِينَةِ دِمَشْقَ، رَغْبَةً فِي الْقَبْضِ عَلَيَّ،  33 وَلَكِنِّي تَدَلَّيْتُ فِي سَلٍّ مِنْ نَافِذَةٍ فِي السُّورِ، فَنَجَوْتُ مِنْ يَدِهِ.[/q-bible]*
*أذن البهدلة هي الأساس*


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2010)

إجماع العلماء على أن العري هنا هو نزع الرداء الخارجي و ليس التعري التام.
ايضاً فسر العلماء على أن الكلمة العبرية المستعملة التي تظهر في نصوص كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس، تُشير الى الرداء الخارجي و ليس اللبس الداخلي.
المشي بدون رداء هو دلالة على الفقر، فكان مشي اشعياء حافياً و بدون ردائه الخارجي هو دلالة على الفقر و الحالة الإجتماعية المنخفضة التي ستصيب مصر.

نُعطي صاحبة الموضوع فرصة اخيرة لكي تفهم و تكمل الحوار بأدب و علم و ليس بلهجة مصاطب الشوارع.


----------

